

The glaring gender dilemma Silicon Valley venture capitalists are hiding from - awwstn
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2014/10/07/the-glaring-gender-dilemma-silicon-valley-venture-capitalists-are-hiding-from/

======
dalke
The unnamed investor quoted as saying:

> If you look at [Amazon founder Jeff] Bezos, or [Netscape Communications
> Corp. founder Marc] Andreessen, [Yahoo Inc. co-founder] David Filo, the
> founders of Google, they all seem to be white, male nerds who’ve dropped out
> of Harvard or Stanford and they absolutely have no social life.

Andreessen graduated from UIUC and Bezos graduated from Princeton. Neither
sought out a postgraduate education, which can hardly mean that one has
dropped out. So much for "pattern recognition."

